# Breaking Bad: The Last 8 Episodes



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2013)

So, this is it. Breaking Bad has reached its endgame, and after last night's premiere, there are only seven episodes left before Walter White's story reaches its end. So how about a thread?



Spoiler



Holy shit. Future Walt has the machine gun and the ricin. Lydia's even more desperate and unstable than ever. Jessie's onto Walt's shit and is trying to get rid of the money however he can, making him a pretty big loose end. Skinny Pete and Badger are amazing as always. Hank has Walter all figured out. Oh man, oh man, oh man...


I also think it's hysterical that more has happened in Breaking Bad's premiere than in all of Dexter's final season so far. How embarrassing.

So, what did you think of the episode? Are you psyched for the rest of the season? Are you ready to watch Walt's empire break in a negative manner?

There's going to be a lot of spoilers here, obviously, so if you're a newcomer to the series... well, you might want to tread lightly.



Spoiler: One more thing


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2013)

The Killing just ended last week.  Now we have Hell on Wheels, Breaking Bad, and Low Winter Sun.  By the time those are over it'll be The Walking Dead...then Mad Men...  I wish I could just subscribe to one channel rather than pay a full cable bill...

Jesse seems broken and I'm going to be pretty bummed if Walt isn't gearing up for a battle with him at the end with all that hardware he's got.  There's no particular way I'd like to see this show end, but I'd be more than satisfied with Jesse taking out Walt in the finale...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm more curious about the future scenes, like what happened to walt? I really enjoy them.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2013)

I would just like to leave this here for you all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2013)

mrw






Really strong episode, the show has always been good but it's never been like "gripping" to me oddly, but I feel like that'll change. I think my exposure to high shit-levels in Dexter has made me appreciate good shows a little bit more.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mrw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I haven't watched any of the new episodes of Dexter yet. I'm sorta waiting until all the episodes are out I guess. One thing that I loved about this episode of Breaking Bad, the writers didn't drag out the whole Hank/Walt thing. They got it done in one episode "Hank knows Walt is Heisenberg you fuckers, you ready for this shit?!"

But at the same time, what is Hank going to do next, he doesn't exactly have the most proof to pin Walt, and like Walt said, he would never see the inside of a jail because of his health.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Aug 15, 2013)

I enjoyed this episode. In fact watching this and catching up on Game of Thrones has made me forget that Dexter is even on TV again.

Anyway spoiler chat time.



Spoiler



I'm extremely glad that Hank found out about Walt this early on in the season. We've always known Hank and Walt would eventually have some sort of a showdown so I'm glad they aren't saving it until the end.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2013)

Ducktales reference on Breaking Bad tonight...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2013)

Another highlight of the differences between Breaking Bad and Dexter. For a show that's supposedly building up to a spinoff, I couldn't care less about Dexter side characters ("But how is Batista's restaurant doing?" asked no one ever).

Breaking Bad, on the other hand? Holy shit, you could center a show around almost anyone. Lydia? Sure. Huell and Kuby? Definitely. Badger and Skinny Pete? Of course! Saul? Fuck yeah.

Of course, I'm still hoping for a spinoff where they all travel together in a van, exploring the countryside while solving mysteries. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly, that was a pretty damn boring episode. It didn't really push the story further or anything other than



Spoiler



Skylar believing Walt's Cancer has returned. I guess the highlight of that episode for me was Marie trying to take Skylar's baby.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Honestly, that was a pretty damn boring episode. It didn't really push the story further or anything other than
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So very boring...


Spoiler



- Hank confronts Skylar and tries to shut Walt down, and she basically tells him to fuck off
- Walt buries the money out in the desert with the only tie to it being a lottery ticket with the GPS coordinates on it
- Skylar finds out Walt's cancer is back
- Lydia has the Cpt. from Stargate Universe off'd along with all his men and puts Todd in charge of the cook
- Saul suggests Walt kill Hank
- Hank tells Marie everything, Marie freaks out and tries to take the baby, Marie tells Hank to take Walt down
- Hank tells Marie his career will be over and tries to justify bringing Walt down himself
- Jesse gets picked up by the cops with millions of dollars on him, Hank gets into a room alone with Jesse, cut to black
- Walt Jr. is elsewhere through the whole episode, likely eating Raisin Bran Crunch


yeah, pretty boring shit.  Not one explosion this episode...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 19, 2013)

God forbid I think an episode of Breaking Bad was boring...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> God forbid I think an episode of Breaking Bad was boring...


 
Nothing wrong at all with being bored by an episode of a television show.  Kind of ridiculous to be bored by that particular one though.  The story moved along there a hell of a lot more than it did in the previous episode where the only memorable moment was the end.  But hey, stick around...there might be some 'splosions or main character deaths in the next one...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 19, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Nothing wrong at all with being bored by an episode of a television show. Kind of ridiculous to be bored by that particular one though. The story moved along there a hell of a lot more than it did in the previous episode where the only memorable moment was the end. But hey, stick around...there might be some 'splosions or main character deaths in the next one...


 
You're funny. You're probably one of them people who calls everybody who doesn't like an amazing game a "CoD fanboy" too right? I don't care about explosions or characters death. Hell some of my most favorite parts in the series is when there's tension between two people, like Marie and Skyler and the baby.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're funny. You're probably one of them people who calls everybody who doesn't like an amazing game a "CoD fanboy" too right? I don't care about explosions or characters death. Hell some of my most favorite parts in the series is when there's tension between two people, like Marie and Skyler and the baby.


 
Not at all.  Just confused as to how you define tension...  Skylar and Hank's discussion was pretty tense.  Walt and Saul's discussion was pretty tense.  Jesse sitting in the interrogation room, zoned out, while Hank was standing in the hallway was pretty tense.  Hank and Marie talking about bringing in the DEA was pretty tense.  Or is tension only when people are slapping/punching one another and screaming?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 20, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Not at all. Just confused as to how you define tension... Skylar and Hank's discussion was pretty tense. Walt and Saul's discussion was pretty tense. Jesse sitting in the interrogation room, zoned out, while Hank was standing in the hallway was pretty tense. Hank and Marie talking about bringing in the DEA was pretty tense. Or is tension only when people are slapping/punching one another and screaming?


 

You don't know what the fuck you're talking about tension can't be in dialogue only in EXPLOSIONS.

Remember that scene when Walt blew up that drug den. That was awesome!!!!!!111!!!!!11

Heisenberg!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2013)

JESUS CHRIST MARIE THEY'RE MINERALS!!!

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Remember that scene when Walt blew up that drug den. That was awesome!!!!!!111!!!!!11
> 
> Heisenberg!


Remember when that zeppelin blew up in 1937. Oh the humanity!!!!!!111!!!!!11

Hindenberg!

Seriously though, I'm liking these past two episodes so far.  I can't believe this entire saga is going to wrap up in a month and a half.  I'm optimistic about things moving along much faster in the upcoming episodes.  

How about we make some predictions (in spoiler tags) for how this will all pan out?  The winner with the most accurate predictions at the season finale gets a hypothetical high-five.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2013)

Spoiler: I've got this in the bag










I'll take that high five now, thank you very much.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

And now Jesse is the BMF


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there somewhere I could read and episode to episode synopsis of the plot including spoilers?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Is there somewhere I could read and episode to episode synopsis of the plot including spoilers?


Wikipedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_(Breaking_Bad)


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 26, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Wikipedia? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confessions_(Breaking_Bad)


 
Yeah something like that. I cant watch the show due to matters we can discuss elsewhere, but I wouldnt mind reading the play by episode play.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2013)

So... is this where Guild's avatar comes from?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> So... is this where Guild's avatar comes from?


 
Speaking of avatars, where's Kuro?

OT: Wow, this might be the best run of Breaking Bad yet.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Speaking of avatars, where's Kuro?
> 
> OT: Wow, this might be the best run of Breaking Bad yet.


 
I'm in poketard mode atm.
I'll switch back after i'm done hyping with Pokemon X & Y lol


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm in poketard mode atm.
> I'll switch back after i'm done hyping with Pokemon X & Y lol


 
Ah, okay. But why X? Y is for men!

(Get it? Y chromosomes? Badun-tiss.)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> So... is this where Guild's avatar comes from?


 
Ya blue it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ya blue it.


I'm afraid I prematurely shot my wad on what was supposed to be a dry run if you will, so I'm afraid I have something of a mess on my hands.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2013)

So this episode was perhaps my favorite episode. I'm reading a lot of comments saying the whole Jesse thing at the end was amazing and a total cliff hanger, but it really wasn't a cliff hanger. The scene was great, but it's not much of a cliff hanger.

My favorite part was when Hank and Marie were watching that disc Walt made. That was fantastic. Totally just outplayed Hank and now Hank has no idea what to do. I mean the guy who plays Hank (i forget his name), fuck does he ever do a good job in that role. 

Also, less of Walt Jr made this episode amazing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, less of Walt Jr made this episode amazing.


 
What's wrong with Walt Jr.?
He keeps me up on all the hip, new cereals.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> What's wrong with Walt Jr.?
> He keeps me up on all the hip, new cereals.


 

That's just it, I'm not a cereal guy. If he was going off about Omelets, that'd be different.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 26, 2013)

Rrraisin BBran _Crunch_, mom.  It's snot nyat hardd.  It says it on nuh bbox.

RJ Mitte is great though.  His palsy isn't near as bad as Walt Jr's (he speaks well and doesn't need crutches) but he nails it and definitely has shown some promise as an actor.  Especially with it being such a physical role and him taking it on at 15.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 26, 2013)

Really, this run seems to be outshining all of the other eps. The direction is top-notch, and the actors are fan-f*cking-tastic. I'll miss this show when it's over.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 16, 2013)

Perfect episode last night.  Don't know if I'm ready for the next two weeks...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

And this is the point of Ozymandias hard at work.

I hope the next two episodes, or at least one of them, will be flashforward episodes.



Spoiler



With Walt leaving with "Saul's Guy", and his name will now be Walt Whitman... it make sense for the flashforward episodes to come into effect. Some people have some good ideas.

- Walt minds his own business for the year, but then finds out his stuff is being sold again.
- Realizing Todd couldn't be the one who's doing it because they needed Walt, he figures it's Jesse.
- Walt gets Uncle Jack to smoke the ricen.
- Jesse either dies because Heisenberg wants him dead because if he had just left, none of this would have happened. Or Walt saves Jesse as one last good deed.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2013)

The poem the title (and the episode, too, on a thematic) is based around, as read by Bryan Cranston



As for the episode itself... what is there to say. I've heard people describe the episode as being like a horror movie, and I'd have to agree. I've never been so filled with dread while watching television. I can't even believe that there's still 2 episodes to go.



Spoiler



Calling it, the Ricin isn't intended for any one person - Walt's going to poison the last batch of blue meth to destroy the brand.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Calling it, the Ricin isn't intended for any one person - Walt's going to poison the last batch of blue meth to destroy the brand.


 
The best part of theories that people have for this show. It's all the most likely of choices. You think one of them has to be right... and the show just gives everybody the finger and says "haha nope. SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKER!" and lights off a fucking dynamite in front of us.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just wanna see Walt die and Jesse live, is that so much to ask?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I just wanna see Walt die and Jesse live, is that so much to ask?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 17, 2013)

Then you better call Saul!
This last episode was pretty awesome, i still cant believe what happened, it was strong, couldve been a good ending


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 21, 2013)

Spoiler



That was amazing how Walt was saying all those awful things to Skylar on the phone, and then you and she start to realize he's actually saying that stuff because he knows the cops are on the line and recording him and he wants them to think she's a nothing so they don't go after her now that he's in the wind. Great acting on their parts as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 23, 2013)

So the newest episode, Granite State, was a good episode. Not as "OMG!" as the last episodes, but still great. It totally sets up the series finale.



Spoiler



And it looks like some people might have been right. Walt finds out that his product is still being sold, thus he knows Jesse is still alive.

But throughout the episode, I got so giddy when I saw Walt growing his hair and the beard coming in. And then the series opening music plays out the episode, perfect touch.


 
With how much I liked this episode though, I can't help but feel like it was supposed to be a 2 hour special (53 minutes of show, 22 minutes of commercial. I mean, that's waaay too many commercials. And they wonder why everybody uses netflix or torrents stuff). Can't wait to see next weeks finale.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stellar episode, as expected. Really, this has to be one of the best final seasons of any show I've seen, Ozymandias and now this. Looking forward to the finale next week!



and the obligatory breaking bad comic.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Stellar episode, as expected. Really, this has to be one of the best final seasons of any show I've seen, Ozymandias and now this. Looking forward to the finale next week!


 

I love it when show's integrate their main theme songs into the action, so last night's ending was goddamn heavenly for me.

Watching this final season of Breaking Bad alongside the final season of Dexter, it really made me appreciate the craft and care that goes into this show. It really feels like everything, every last decision and action, has all been leading to this. I'm so stoked for the endgame; I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through this week.

Well, I suppose the gifs will have to tide me over...


----------



## ipwndeveloper (Sep 24, 2013)

this is a good show and am almost sad to see it go however too much more and It might have gotten "stale" this is doubtful, but just look at the office.  Imagine if they made a breaking bad office type show!


----------



## troybot (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone want to make any predictions about things that might happen in tonight's finale? I have one theory but it probably won't happen this way: Jesse will probably have a gun to Walt's head and Walt will die from cancer right there before Jesse can kill him (if he even would have). It will leave the audience wondering if Jesse would have actually killed him or not. Yanno? Don't laugh lol.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2013)

Prepare to have your mind blown.



Spoiler: Felina: How it all ends










 
Also, something to think about. So you know how the last episode is titled "Felina," right? Yeah, about that...


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoiler






Gahars said:


> isode is titled "Felina," right? Yeah, about that...


 
I dont know what the video is about but I saw something for FeLiNa. Fe = Iron, Li +lithium (meth), Na = Sodium (which I imagine is tears, but i mean, you need Chloride too... or your be killing yourself... but I get the point.)


Either way, i'm glad this show is ending. Im tired of hearing about it lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 29, 2013)

If Breaking Bad was set in Canada...







troybot said:


> Anyone want to make any predictions about things that might happen in tonight's finale? I have one theory but it probably won't happen this way: Jesse will probably have a gun to Walt's head and Walt will die from cancer right there before Jesse can kill him (if he even would have). It will leave the audience wondering if Jesse would have actually killed him or not. Yanno? Don't laugh lol.





Spoiler



Ricin goes to Gretchen/Elliot or Lydia, Walt goes after the Nazis with the M60 inadvertently rescuing Jesse, Jesse ends up killing Todd, with the Nazis and everyone sent to Belize, everything is fine and dandy until Jesse ends up killing Walt muttering "That's for Jane....bitch!"


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 30, 2013)

It's all over. I can't believe it's all over. 
What a great ending. What an amazing final wrap up. 
Not gonna spoil anything just In case anyone has it recorded but damn. 
It's been an amazing ride.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> It's all over. I can't believe it's all over.
> What a great ending. What an amazing final wrap up.
> Not gonna spoil anything just In case anyone has it recorded but damn.
> It's been an amazing ride.


 

That fuckin' feel, man. That fuckin' feel.






RIP Dexter, it wasn't even close.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 30, 2013)

Absolutely perfect.



Spoiler



I thought I wanted Jesse to kill Walt in the end, but seeing it play out I'm glad he didn't


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 30, 2013)

Spoiler



Hey Lydia, hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2013)

A fitting end to a stellar show. What a ride its been.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 30, 2013)

Best show ever...now waiting for The Walking Dead


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2013)

darkreaperofdrea said:


> Best show ever...now waiting for *The Walking Dead*


really? the walking dead is a pretty big downgrade. ;)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 30, 2013)

Vince got the ending so good.
I caught all the feels.
THANK YOU!!!!
Hope Jesse becomes Chemist and later buys Gray Matter. He later fires Gretchen and Elliot.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> really? the walking dead is a pretty big downgrade.


What's wrong? I personally like it, has a different taste than that of the comic books


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never seen a single episode of breaking bad ever... im guessing now isn't a good time to start?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2013)

Vince Gilligan had a lot to achieve in this episode. But I'm glad that this felt more like a classic Breaking Bad episode. No amazing coincidences or anything. Just each character being who they are.

Well, I guess I'll go see what all this hubbub is about with Dexter.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 30, 2013)

darkreaperofdrea said:


> What's wrong? I personally like it, has a different taste than that of the comic books


There's nothing wrong with enjoying The Walking Dead.  A handful of people here just get _their_ enjoyment from hating on it.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> There's nothing wrong with enjoying The Walking Dead.  A handful of people here just get _their_ enjoyment from hating on it.


Nah dude I love it, and that's the only show I watched other than Dexter and Breaking Bad lol


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 30, 2013)

darkreaperofdrea said:


> Nah dude I love it, and that's the only show I watched other than Dexter and Breaking Bad lol


You may not be after one but here's a recommendation of a show that you'd probably enjoy, 'Falling Skies'.

OT: Have yet to watch the finale episode. I'm sure it'd be better than Dexters (That was just disappointing).


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well, I guess I'll go see what all this hubbub is about with Dexter.


 

Let me save you the time:











The Ending In A Nutshell

Honestly, except for a small handful of moment, by the end, it's not even entertaining. It's more boring than anything as you watch characters and plotline meander with no stakes whatsoever. The show is just obnoxiously bad. 

The finale is le creme dela shit. The final insult. Imagine the opposite of the BrBa finale in every way, shape, and form imaginable. The kind of finale that makes you hate all of a show retroactively, even what you once enjoyed, because now you know it was all leading up to this.

tl;dr: It's not even worth it. Don't do it.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 30, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> I've never seen a single episode of breaking bad ever... im guessing now isn't a good time to start?


 
Why not? It's a good time to start now that there is no more wait for new episodes, you can just watch it as you please.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> You may not be after one but here's a recommendation of a show that you'd probably enjoy, 'Falling Skies'.
> 
> OT: Have yet to watch the finale episode. I'm sure it'd be better than Dexters (That was just disappointing).


 
While we're suggesting shows, let me recommend Person of Interest. I'd prefer for me not to be the only one watching it here.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well, I guess I'll go see what all this hubbub is about with Dexter.


 

Don't waste your time. Just go back to watching Season 1-4 and then the first episode of Season 5 and pretend it ends there.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------

